# Recommendations Social Studies Book 1st Grade



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I am enrolled in Calvert, but never got their soical studies book, just never came with the package. We have been working with the maps and graphs book, but I would like a true Social Studies book. I have been drifting away from Calvert's manual for some time now, since DD is pretty well ahead of their game in a lot of the subjects, I have just tested her out of the earlier chapters and been going from there. I will probably change curriculum for next year. I suspect the SS book will be the same deal challenge-wise, so am coming to you guys for recommendations for a good social studies book for 1st graders. Not too advanced, but not "see jane run," either. Any thoughts? Also, not pleased with their science book; any suggestions there will be welcomed as well. She loves experiments.


----------



## mom in oklahoma (Nov 25, 2003)

Not sure about younger grades, but the life pac science for 6th grade was packed with experiments, at least 1 experiment per lesson. Not sure about social studies.
Rea


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I like Abeka History from grades K-3. The third grade book is simply biographies of famous Americans throughout early American History. After fourth grade, Abeka wasn't my favorite.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks guys! Mom, I'll check out the books for the younger grades, and meka, I will certainly look into that.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

We are using a living books style learning for history, geography, etc. We have found the Beautiful Feet guides to be very helpful. Many of the books we can get from the library or already own.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

My children are in 1st and 4th grades this year and we are using Geography Matters' Trail Guide to Learning--Paths of Exploration. (Long name, I know!) It's a unit study based on early American history. We've done units on Columbus, Jamestown, the Pilgrims and Daniel Boone. It also has a unit on Lewis and Clark and the pioneers.

This unit study has everything except math. I've also added spelling and phonics for my first grader. I've been really happy with it this year. I used Calvert for my older daughter (now graduated). I liked it, but it helps to have a program that my younger two can do mostly together.


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

The AlphaOmega lifepacs History for the younger grades are junk. They had incomplete, inacurrate info, very watered down and had many 'myth thought' parts to them. 

I've been happy with the Abeka.


----------



## mrsjez (Nov 4, 2010)

Have you heard of TruthQuest? I'm considering it for this fall. It sems very gentle & teaches from a more Biblical worldview.


----------

